
Show HN: SlashPixels, a Google for Designers - bourdine
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/slashpixels-google-for-designers#/
======
kylefox
The owners of this site spammed hundreds and hundreds of designers and added
them to a JIRA project without consent. A stunning degree of email abuse.
Please do not support this website or campaign.

------
ThomPete
Interesting service. How are you going to monetize it?

~~~
bourdine
Thanks, Thom! We not think, that ADs give us huge money. So we planned at
first grow user mass and then release few montly payd products.

